# Xtrail 5th gear problem



## Kath (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a 2003 manual transmission TIL and just after it was out of warranty it wouldn't hold fifth gear. Anyone else had this problem and any hints on what to do - my local Nissan dealer seemed to have no knowledge of the problem and just wanted to strip the gearbox down - sounds expensive when you don't know what you're looking for. I thought maybe it was a problem that had been encountered by others.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Think I'd have a chat with a good gearbox specialist Kath.


----------

